# Need Help On a Powerpoint...



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

I work for a security firm out of Boston, and I have to deliver a PowerPoint on command presence to one of our clients. I know this is a great place to ask for help on this topic. I was seeing if anyone has done/has one they used for an academy or any LE class. I have started it already; I'm just seeing what topics I might be overlooking or need to fill in better. P.M me with any idea's and I appreciate the help from all.

Regards


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

A PowerPoint on command presence? What better than a LIVE DEMONSTRATION?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Keep it clean with bullet points. Speak extemporaneously to them. Don't read off the screen to your audience, it's short-bus retarded.

Go simple with transitions, and don't add in flying text with sparkles or sounds. Keep the colors and fonts readable. Do add some media or videos at some point to break up the presentation.
Know your audience, and toss in some humor that is relevant and appropriate.

That's all I can think off off the top of my head.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Command presence, you either have it or you dont.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

"KISS" Keep it simple stupid. Don't make it too flashy i.e. sound effects on slide switches bizarre transitions etc.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

An important point to stress about command presence with regard to appearance is the study conducted where cop killers stated that the officers poor appearance was the number one reason they killed. This leaves quite an impression because most would assume that they just wanted to get away.

Unfortunately, I cannot recall the name of the study.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is a good read to point for you

http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...sychological-influence-of-the-police-uniform/


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> An important point to stress about command presence with regard to appearance is the study conducted where cop killers stated that the officers poor appearance was the number one reason they killed. This leaves quite an impression because most would assume that they just wanted to get away.
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot recall the name of the study.


Was that the FBI LEOKA study?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Dan Stark said:


> Keep it clean with bullet points. Speak extemporaneously to them. Don't read off the screen to your audience, it's short-bus retarded.
> 
> Go simple with transitions, and don't add in flying text with sparkles or sounds. Keep the colors and fonts readable. Do add some media or videos at some point to break up the presentation.
> Know your audience, and toss in some humor that is relevant and appropriate.
> ...


Shoulda came with me to corporate America, Dan...

Kidding aside, that's the best description of an effective PowerPoint. I can't stress how important it is to NOT read the bullet points, that's the quickest way to get your prospective clients disinterested. Use them as a reminder of your next talking point. For instance...

• Physical appearance contributes to a more effective command presence.

You say, "Studies have shown that an in-shape, clean cut officer, draws more respect from those they interact with, than an officer who is substantially out of shape and unkept."

I'll let you use that if you like. For $5.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Is it too late to slide into a cubicle? I'm decent with numbers... 
like .45


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the help and P.Ms, this is one of 5 classes I have to present to my clients security staff and each is an HOUR long, this topic is a pain in the ass for the time line and I appreciate the help. I definitely will add and use the recommendations made. The keeping it simple will be in effect because stretching this out to an hour won't be effective. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Happy fahkin halloween!!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Danusmc0321 said:


> Happy fahkin halloween!!


Some pumkins are queeah

rofl


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Dan Stark said:


> Some pumkins are queeah
> 
> rofl


Don't even need to watch it to know its the jackchop from that quote.

A scary face, a sad face, or... A syphilis face!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

You'll be the baddest dood in Rahvere!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Layaway....for people from Lynn


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Derails his own thread!


----------

